# Eclipse Plugin einbinden



## Malcolm (23. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

hab mir gerade das Eclipse Plugin der Firme Omondo heruntergezogen. Ich hab die Datei entpackt. Wie kann ich dieses Plugin denn nun in Eclipse einbinden?

mfg Malcolm


----------



## foobar (23. Dez 2004)

Du mußt das Plugin entpacken und dann die entsprechenden Ordner aus dem Archiv in $ECLIPSE_HOME/PLugins respektive $ECLIPSE_HOME/Features kopieren.


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2004)

Welche entpackten Dateien bzw. Verzeichnisse muss ich denn nach .../Plugins und welche nach .../Features kopieren


----------



## bygones (23. Dez 2004)

mhm - doppelpost ??

egal - omondo ist eine Ausnahme des plugins prinzip von Eclipse - einfach das jar ausführen !


----------

